# Long scale 5 string basses suggestions.



## thedarkoceans (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi guys! i was searching for some long scale 5 string basses.have you got suggestions? i was searching to scale around 35"-more.i saw schecter stiletto elite and custom,wich i really like.


----------



## Kstring (Aug 6, 2011)

New Peavey Grind 5 BXP NTB Electric Bass Guitar | eBay

there it is i played one of these and it made me hate myself for buying my LTD but it was awsome


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 7, 2011)

agreed. i'm pretty happy with my Peavey Grind so far


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ibanez BTB. Dingwall Combustion.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 7, 2011)

Pick one.


----------



## Kstring (Aug 7, 2011)

i forgot about the BTBs that black one is damn nice


----------



## Superwoodle (Aug 7, 2011)

Most of the bases at RondoMusic are 35"


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 7, 2011)

I think that the Schecter Stiletto Studios are probably the best ones under a grand out there.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 7, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Dingwall Combustion.



Yep, looooooove mine.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 10, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Ibanez BTB. Dingwall Combustion.



They need to make a combustion 6-string so I can defret it and have a fretless multi scale


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 10, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Pick one.




Honestly these are going to be your best options. The Ibanez BTB series is just UNGODLY! Best hidden gem of a 5 string! Other then Rondo.


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer Dingwalls , they have everything you can ask for


----------



## Durero (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 to Dingwall

or better yet KnuckleHead

Knuckle Guitar Works Quake 39.55" scale bass


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 12, 2011)

BTBs are nice if you can handle the WIDE string spacing. I'm not a slapper, but a pick player. They give me some issues. Look and sound great though. Love the individual bridges on them too.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 12, 2011)

Durero said:


> +1 to Dingwall
> 
> or better yet KnuckleHead
> 
> Knuckle Guitar Works Quake 39.55" scale bass





i know these basses,is the same company of Circle K strings.


----------



## davisjom (Sep 30, 2011)

punisher911 said:


> agreed. i'm pretty happy with my Peavey Grind so far



I have a peavey grind 5, and im really happy with it too. id like to upgrade pickups sometime, but for stocks they dont sound too bad.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 1, 2011)

What are you planning to tune to? with the advent of heavy guage strings you can get a solid B on a 34". I use a 0.125 DR DDT to great results there, they make a .135 too.


----------

